# who has a short pinky?



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

a short pinky is defined as a pinky that doesn't reach the top line of your ring finger:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No it reaches it.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I never noticed. My left pinky doesn't reach it but my right does.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Pretty much exactly.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Lol. My pinky isn't short apparently.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

mine goes past the top line of my ring finger.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Mine are about 1cm under the line, but I thought most people's were.

















I found this:
https://www.littlethings.com/pinky-finger-personality-test/


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

heres a long pinky for comparison


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I have the long pinky. which is the same as my other pinky, and I'm not talking about the other finger on the other hand. Iol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

about a quarter of the population then :yes
interesting to know


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

yes. i feel bad now, don't know why, i just do.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

I honestly thought when I read the thread title it was meant as a euphemism :O


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

Folded Edge said:


> I honestly thought when I read the thread title it was meant as a euphemism :O


lmao thinking about it, i find that very funny if i were to have asked that.

also, seems like pinky is slang for **** in the UK? kilobravo also said the same thing. didn't know that


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

mt moyt said:


> lmao thinking about it, i find that very funny if i were to have asked that.
> 
> also, seems like pinky is slang for **** in the UK? kilobravo also said the same thing. didn't know that


To be fair pinky is not generally slang in the UK but it sounds a lot like winky which is, probably why my mind jumped to where it did :laugh:


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Also for the record, I have a _BIG_ pinky(s)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

about right there but a tad short


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Mines barely do not reach the top line of my ring finger. Lack of pinky exercise growing up probably caused this. If only I listened to mom and played more pinky wars.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

that's interesting.. i never thought i had a short pinkie
i have pretty long fingers
kinda similar with the 2nd pic from op, just thinner and with a longer index


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My right one is fine, my left one... just under the ring finger line.


----------

